# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Cities: Skylines

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Cities: Skylines*.

----------


## Nesousx

Salut Izual,

Merci pour le guide très sympa sur C:S. Une petite précision par contre, tu inverses amont et aval dans ton paragraphage sur la gestion de l'eau :



> placez la pompe à eau (préférable aux châteaux d’eau en termes de rapport efficacité/prix) en aval, afin qu’elle ne récupère pas l’eau potable parmi les sorties d’égouts.

----------


## Izual

Oups, encore un coup des illuminatis. Merci, c'est corrigé  ::):

----------


## Envyzzz

Je ne comprends pas le conseil "ne faites pas comme dans la réalité et laissez la circulation libre dans les deux sens dans les ronds-points".
Le but des rond-points, c'est pas justement que les voitures roulent dans le même sens, et donc passent quand elles ont une opportunité au lieu d'attendre au feu ?

----------


## Izual

En théorie, oui. Mais dans le jeu, ça ne semble pas fonctionner de cette façon. En tout cas sur nos villes de test on a constaté que c'était plus fluide en ne plaçant pas les rond-points en sens unique. Du coup, leur utilité est à chercher ailleurs, principalement dans la réduction du nombre d'embranchements (mieux vaut un rond-point qu'un carrefour à huit branches qui va engluer le trafic avec constance).

----------


## kpouer

Salut, bravo pour le guide, il y a quelque questions qui restent:
déjà les transports en commun, vous les faites au pif, ou vous reliez par exemple habitation à zones commerciales et industrielles ?

Et sinon plus technique, est-ce qu'on peut se retrouver avec plusieurs réseaux éléctriques disjoints (pareil pour l'eau d'ailleurs) ? Si c'est pas le cas, que les centrales ne sont qu'un point d'accès à la totalité de l'éléctricité produite dans la ville, il serait pas intéréssant de coller toutes les centrales dans un coin très loin relié à rien, et coller une petite éolienne vers la ville qui transmettra finalement toute l'éléctricité des centrales ?

----------


## Izual

> Salut, bravo pour le guide, il y a quelque questions qui restent:
> déjà les transports en commun, vous les faites au pif, ou vous reliez par exemple habitation à zones commerciales et industrielles ?


Il doit y avoir moyen d'optimiser, mais partant du principe que les échanges entre les zones sont multiples puisqu'il faut que les habitants se rendent partout depuis les zones résidentielles, on fait ça sans trop tenir compte des zones. La seule action peu avisée, c'est de suer sang et eau pour raccorder en transports en commun une zone industrielle à une zone commerciale (par la route, c'est une autre histoire, il faut que les camions passent).




> Et sinon plus technique, est-ce qu'on peut se retrouver avec plusieurs réseaux éléctriques disjoints (pareil pour l'eau d'ailleurs) ? Si c'est pas le cas, que les centrales ne sont qu'un point d'accès à la totalité de l'éléctricité produite dans la ville, il serait pas intéréssant de coller toutes les centrales dans un coin très loin relié à rien, et coller une petite éolienne vers la ville qui transmettra finalement toute l'éléctricité des centrales ?


Bien essayé, mais non, la grille électrique n'est pas globale  ::):  Si tu as trois centrales qui alimentent un quartier et une éolienne qui est raccordée au reste de la ville, le premier quartier sera sur-alimenté tandis que le reste de la ville n'aura que la production d'une éolienne.

----------


## kpouer

Ah il n'y a donc pas de réseau "caché" reliant tous les générateurs, dommage mais logique, par contre ça doit être pénible à gérer du coup, j'ai rien vu dans l'interface pour aider à régler ce genre de cas.

----------


## Izual

Le plus souvent ta grille électrique est continue, donc non ce n'est pas trop pénible à gérer. Au pire, à la fin du jeu tu as les centrales solaires que tu peux relier à chaque grille pour être tranquille.

----------


## kpouer

Tiens sinon j'ai tenté le rond-point à 6 voies double sens, il me semble clair que c'est moins efficace que 6 voies à sens unique, peut-être une correction dans un patch récent ? (et il me semble que le même rond-point avec 3 voies d'autoroutes est moins bon aussi)

----------


## kpouer

Oh merveille je viens de découvrir un truc tout con mais qui m'énervait depuis le début: lorsqu'on veut poser un échangeur autoroutier tout fait, évidemment il est jamais tourné comme on veut. Eh bien en laissant appuyé shift+bouton droit, on peut avoir l'angle qu'on veut. Par contre pas moyen de faire un auto bulldoze sur les routes en dessous ?

----------

